# 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel auto, 7-1/2 ' Curtis plow, 53,300 miles Original owner



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

2006 Dodge Ram 2500, SLT, 4x4, 5.9 litre Cummins Diesel, automatic. 1- OWNER, 53,300



































Miles. Leer fiberglass cap, and bed rug in bed of truck, installed about 1 month after purchase. Power driver seat , power windows and locks, am/fm/cd. NO RUST ANYWHERE!! Always garage kept. Nothing hauled in back of truck that wasn't in a plastic tote. No scratches. No accidents. Truck never saw snow untill 2013 or 2014. Used it to tow racecar trailer in summer. Since 2013 or 2014, I put a Curtis Sno-Pro 3000, 7-1/2' on, and used it to plow my house and business. Always wash truck and plow after using in snow. I will get pictures of plow later. Asking $32,000 with plow. $30,000 without plow.


----------



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

Located in Ringtown, Pa.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks sharp.
Do you have the the deleted parts?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> Looks sharp.
> Do you have the the deleted parts?


What deleted parts?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What deleted parts?


I'm dyslexic and I can't read.

Emissions came in 07.5


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> I'm dyslexic and I can't read.
> 
> Emissions came in 07.5


Just makin sure you hadn't lost your mind :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just makin sure you hadn't lost your mind :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Well....

( I do have a note from a DR.)


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What deleted parts?


Can delete the EGR, no?

Edit - no, i should check before I post.


----------



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

Nothing deleted or removed.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow that's clean! Good luck with sale!


----------



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

Sold Truck on Wednesday 3-10-21.. Plow is still available.


----------

